# Williamsburg in April - Which location? What points to see?



## shawnielauer (Nov 2, 2018)

We are traveling in late April out to Baltimore for a wedding and thought to take in Williamsburg for a week while there.  There a few helpful threads about Williamsburg choices regarding Wydham resorts (folks recommend Govenor's Green out of the three), but that does not seem to be a choice through II for my dates.  My current choices are:
Kings Creek Plantation
Marriott Manor Club Fords Colony
The Colonies @ Williamsburg
Estates of Kings Creek
Townes @ Kings Creek
Williamsburg Plantation

We have one 13 year old (homeschooled) and want to give him the historic experience of Jamestown & Williamsburg.  He also loves lazy rivers and great kid-frieindly pools, but not sure what is open or available in April there.

Any help about resort choices and things to choose within a week's time would be appreciated.

Thanks much!


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 3, 2018)

Years ago we stayed at Powhatan Plantation in April, so can't help you with the resorts you listed. The resort was very nice.

Our son loved Williamsburg. We did the ghost tour also. And he really was fascinated with the Jamestown dig that was going on at the time.

We hit Busch Gardens for a day and that was fun and we also took a trip down to Virginia Beach and walked the boardwalk.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Nov 3, 2018)

It's been a few years, but we did a day trip to Jamestown.  We all thought it was interesting and worth the day.


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Nov 3, 2018)

Never have been to those places.  We stay at Governor Green for Feb School Break.  The historical triangle is great.  You can get tickets T the Visitor Center.  Historical Williamsburg, Jamestown, and Yorktown are great to visit.  Enjoy your trip


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 3, 2018)

We stayed at King's Creek in May. It was entirely suitable. I don't remember a lazy river- and it may be a bit early for the outdoor pools. Colonial Williamsburg is just made for kids in that 11-13 age area, with the live reinactors that kids can talk to in 17th Century character. Kids will also enjoy Jamestown with it's active archaeology going on. Yorktown may or may not make the final battles of the Revolution come alive, and if he gets too overloaded with history, there is Busch Garden with it's multiple roller coasters a short distance away. In the weeks and days prior to your visit, go to www.history.org and see the daily schedule of activities, and outline what you may want to see and participate in. Don't miss the talks by Thomas Jefferson or Patrick Henry.

Jim


----------



## chapjim (Nov 3, 2018)

Lots to see and do in the history-rich Williamsburg area.

Let me add: Jefferson's Monticello and the campus of the University of Virginia in Charlottesville.  UVA and the College of William and Mary (in Wmsburg) are two of the top public universities in the country and may be of interest to your young scholar.  In the other direction, Norfolk's waterfront and US Naval Station are worth visiting.  Virginia Beach is another half hour beyond Norfolk.

Since you know your dates, post a Wish ad on www.tug2.com.


----------



## bbodb1 (Nov 3, 2018)

While you have probably already considered this, be sure to look at the daily activity fees charged at the locations you mentioned in the OP.  I mention this because my first experience with mandatory activity fees was at one of the Williamsburg resorts (I can't remember which one).  If all other factors are close, a location without an activity fee might tip the scales to one location or another.


----------



## chapjim (Nov 3, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> While you have probably already considered this, be sure to look at the daily activity fees charged at the locations you mentioned in the OP.  I mention this because my first experience with mandatory activity fees was at one of the Williamsburg resorts (I can't remember which one).  If all other factors are close, a location without an activity fee might tip the scales to one location or another.



Wyndham Kingsgate has a mandatory "amenities fee" or something like that.  It supposedly covers the cost of the game room, a lot of arcade-type video games.  I'm not sure what the fee is.  It was $6/day but may have gone up.


----------



## bbodb1 (Nov 3, 2018)

chapjim said:


> Wyndham Kingsgate has a mandatory "amenities fee" or something like that.  It supposedly covers the cost of the game room, a lot of arcade-type video games.  I'm not sure what the fee is.  It was $6/day but may have gone up.



That is the resort we stayed at - I just looked back at my previous reviews and found that as well.  
I was able to get the resort to waive the fee since we were there for a military graduation but that may have just been my lucky day.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 3, 2018)

I believe the Colonies have a small lazy river but it is outdoor and will not be open that time of year. Williamsburg  indoor pools are nothing special at any of the resorts.  Again the Colonies have a slight edge but only very slight.  They do (along with Williamburg Plantation) charge a weekly resort fee.  It is either $25 or $50.  Marriott Manor Club is going to have the nicest units especially if you get a dedicated 2 BR in the original section.  They also have a nice schedule of year round activities most of which are free.


----------



## Iggyearl (Nov 3, 2018)

Busch Gardens is open on weekends in April.  A little early for Water Country, which is next door.  Colonial Williamsburg is worth a full day of your time.  The Cheese Shoppe is a good spot for a lunch break, but it can be crowded - even off-season.  Jamestown is actually 2 different attractions:  Jamestown Settlement is a living history museum which was created by the state of Virginia.  A lot of exhibits indoors, and 3 main areas to tour (by the James River) outdoors.  Jamestown Settlement is the actual location of the archaeological dig that is continuing to discover the real history of the first settlers.  It is a NPS site, and has reconstructed buildings in the setting that the settlers lived.  Two separate attractions with 2 separate admissions.  Yorktown Battlefield is at the other end of the Colonial Parkway, which runs from Jamestown, underneath Williamsburg, to Yorktown.  The ranger tour at Yorktown is amazing.  It gives true life as to how the Americans outfoxed and outgunned a superior British force.  The beginning of the end of the Revolutionary War.  In addition to the Battlefield tour, there is the Yorktown Victory Center (brand new) which chronicles the entire Revolutionary War, and many of the important battle locations.  If you want to expose your young one to a academic setting, The College of William & Mary is on the border of Colonial Williamsburg.  Our daughter went there, and now works there - and loves it.

Norfolk or Virginia Beach?  If you don't like traffic, I would go west to a plantation or Monticello.  I-64 is under construction and much of it is an ongoing mess.  Plus you have the Hampton Roads Bridge Tunnel, which can be backed up for hours.  Not my cup of tea....


----------



## chapjim (Nov 3, 2018)

Iggyearl said:


> Busch Gardens is open on weekends in April.  A little early for Water Country, which is next door.  Colonial Williamsburg is worth a full day of your time.  The Cheese Shoppe is a good spot for a lunch break, but it can be crowded - even off-season.  Jamestown is actually 2 different attractions:  Jamestown Settlement is a living history museum which was created by the state of Virginia.  A lot of exhibits indoors, and 3 main areas to tour (by the James River) outdoors.  Jamestown Settlement is the actual location of the archaeological dig that is continuing to discover the real history of the first settlers.  It is a NPS site, and has reconstructed buildings in the setting that the settlers lived.  Two separate attractions with 2 separate admissions.  Yorktown Battlefield is at the other end of the Colonial Parkway, which runs from Jamestown, underneath Williamsburg, to Yorktown.  The ranger tour at Yorktown is amazing.  It gives true life as to how the Americans outfoxed and outgunned a superior British force.  The beginning of the end of the Revolutionary War.  In addition to the Battlefield tour, there is the Yorktown Victory Center (brand new) which chronicles the entire Revolutionary War, and many of the important battle locations.  If you want to expose your young one to a academic setting, The College of William & Mary is on the border of Colonial Williamsburg.  Our daughter went there, and now works there - and loves it.
> 
> Norfolk or Virginia Beach?  If you don't like traffic, I would go west to a plantation or Monticello.  I-64 is under construction and much of it is an ongoing mess.  Plus you have the Hampton Roads Bridge Tunnel, which can be backed up for hours.  Not my cup of tea....



I remember when the HR Bridge Tunnel was a single tube -- one lane each way.  Didn't take much to clog things big time!


----------



## Iggyearl (Nov 3, 2018)

Jim, I helped my daughter and family move from Virginia Beach to Williamsburg three years ago.  Five trips in an Odyssey with 250K miles on it.  Couldn't use the A/C - in July.  I hate that road.  Always backed up.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 3, 2018)

Iggyearl said:


> Jim, I helped my daughter and family move from Virginia Beach to Williamsburg three years ago.  Five trips in an Odyssey with 250K miles on it.  Couldn't use the A/C - in July.  I hate that road.  Always backed up.


There is a time for renting a U-Haul. This is one of them.


----------



## Iggyearl (Nov 3, 2018)

FWIW, my son-in-law's father had a good size trailer.  After his first trip, he said he was not going back to VB.  That left the burden on someone who gave a crap.  Hence, 4 more trips.  The major items were moved by a moving company that my daughter knew - for free.  At 69 y/o - I think I know what I am doing......


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 3, 2018)

Marriott Manor Club right now 11-04.2018, does charge an activity fee.


----------



## Lydlady (Nov 3, 2018)

We've stayed numerous times at the Marriott Fords Colony, and also in late April. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## wackymother (Nov 3, 2018)

We own a Cottage at King's Creek, and I think it's very nice, although we haven't been there for a few years. It's a little detached house. If you can get a 3br there, that's great--it's a 2br/1br lockoff. The 1brs are very small, but if you have the whole house, it works out well if you have kids or parents with you. The other King's Creek units I've seen are also quite large and comfortable. The indoor pool is supposed to be one of the best in Williamsburg. It's big!


----------



## Deb from NC (Nov 5, 2018)

Marriott Manor Club at Fords Colony is one of the nicest timeshares we’ve stayed in.  Units are huge and beautiful.  We’ve also stayed at all the Wyndhams in Williamsburg...they are OK, but none are nearly as nice as the Marriott ( and I’m a Wyndham owner! )


----------



## jme (Nov 8, 2018)

Marriott's Manor Club at Ford's Colony is the class of the resorts in the area. In fact, it's one of the nicest and most beautiful of all of Marriott's properties.  We've stayed there twice (even decided to buy there) and also at three other area timeshares (renting), but Manor Club is far and away the best.
I'd also highly recommend driving to Monticello---it's one of this nation's top attractions-----amazing and unforgettable. We go every time we're in Williamsburg because its so great. Also like visiting Shirley and Berkeley plantations....a nice ride through the countryside, and both quite historic. Water Country and Busch Gardens are always fun, if open.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Nov 15, 2018)

wackymother said:


> We own a Cottage at King's Creek, and I think it's very nice, although we haven't been there for a few years. It's a little detached house. If you can get a 3br there, that's great--it's a 2br/1br lockoff. The 1brs are very small, but if you have the whole house, it works out well if you have kids or parents with you. The other King's Creek units I've seen are also quite large and comfortable. The indoor pool is supposed to be one of the best in Williamsburg. It's big!



I just love Kings Creek, my favorite non Marriott. Not because it's terribly fancy, more because much of it (cottages and Estates) look like you are in a housing subdivision. I just like that feeling. The indoor pool is pretty big, hot tubs are pretty hot, and I just like that area. Right next door to the water park, not a bad location. We intend to go every year or two. Last trip, we had 2 others staying with us (friends) from the area, and, we all had our own bedrooms. I've only done the Estates, but, cottages are on my list. Does the 2BR side really connect to the 1BR side with an internal lockoff style door?


----------



## jme (Nov 15, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> I just love Kings Creek, my favorite non Marriott. Not because it's terribly fancy, more because much of it (cottages and Estates) look like you are in a housing subdivision. I just like that feeling. The indoor pool is pretty big, hot tubs are pretty hot, and I just like that area. Right next door to the water park, not a bad location. We intend to go every year or two. Last trip, we had 2 others staying with us (friends) from the area, and, we all had our own bedrooms. I've only done the Estates, but, cottages are on my list. Does the 2BR side really connect to the 1BR side with an internal lockoff style door?



Favorite is Marriott Manor Club....there's nothing like it.

However, I do have to wholeheartedly agree with Steve here about King's Creek....we stayed there twice on rentals within the last 7-8 years, and I love the layout of the property and the layout of the units. I especially love the extra little room off the master suite....
sort of a sitting room with TV and sofa, and it connects to the master BR by double French doors....really beautiful, and a great room to watch TV quietly if your spouse is, for instance, reading a book elsewhere. No other resort has a perk like that, and I keep thinking about that room a lot.

We went in Fall, and the resort had lots of beautiful maple trees and other hardwoods, and they were gorgeous. All of Williamsburg is beautiful in Fall, but King's Creek is especially nice. We would stay there every time if last-minute and Manor Club was full.

As for things to do, a lot will be listed here by TUG members, and wherever you stay (it doesn't matter regarding activities and sights), do these things. One of our favorites is visiting Monticello in Charlottesville...a 2 hour drive from Williamsburg, but an experience of a lifetime and well worth the effort. It can be done in a half day. In summer, Busch Gardens and Water Country are great. Shirley and Berkeley Plantations are awesome to visit anytime, especially in Fall, and the drives are fairly short......both very historic. Colonial Williamsburg is a must.....the Jamestown site is interesting historically, but rather boring to see, imho.

Shopping is great in Williamsburg.....the Outlet Mall is average, but "New Town" is awesome....a very short drive from Colonial Williamsburg. Lots of great shops, restaurants, and a nice movie theater.


----------



## wackymother (Nov 15, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> I just love Kings Creek, my favorite non Marriott. Not because it's terribly fancy, more because much of it (cottages and Estates) look like you are in a housing subdivision. I just like that feeling. The indoor pool is pretty big, hot tubs are pretty hot, and I just like that area. Right next door to the water park, not a bad location. We intend to go every year or two. Last trip, we had 2 others staying with us (friends) from the area, and, we all had our own bedrooms. I've only done the Estates, but, cottages are on my list. Does the 2BR side really connect to the 1BR side with an internal lockoff style door?



Wow, so glad you like it! We love Williamsburg. Yes, the Cottages all have an internal door that connects the 2br side to the 1br side. When we got it, we thought we might take my MIL on vacation with us sometime. But she didn't want to go, so when our kids got older, we got the 1br side and they got the big 2br side. It's great for families!


----------



## Steve Fatula (Nov 15, 2018)

wackymother said:


> Wow, so glad you like it! We love Williamsburg. Yes, the Cottages all have an internal door that connects the 2br side to the 1br side. When we got it, we thought we might take my MIL on vacation with us sometime. But she didn't want to go, so when our kids got older, we got the 1br side and they got the big 2br side. It's great for families!



Maybe you can answer me this then - On the 1BR side, is there a hottub or anything like it? How 'bout on the 2BR side? How many baths? Have you stayed in the estates, and if so, how do they compare?


----------



## wackymother (Nov 18, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> Maybe you can answer me this then - On the 1BR side, is there a hottub or anything like it? How 'bout on the 2BR side? How many baths? Have you stayed in the estates, and if so, how do they compare?



The 1br sides are really small. I don't remember anything fancy or extra about them except that I think the bedroom has a king bed. Bathroom is just an ordinary bathroom. The living room is combined with the kitchen on the 1br side...it's pretty miserable, which is why it's nice to be able to go over to the 2br side and sit in a real living room and cook in a real kitchen. 

I haven't stayed at the Estates...I think we toured the Townes when they were being built. One of them has an extra little TV room in the 2brs that can serve as an extra small bedroom in a pinch. I remember the Townes looking even nicer than the Cottages!


----------



## Steve Fatula (Nov 18, 2018)

I don't like shared walls though (Townes), I am just anti-noise. That's what I enjoy about the estates. If the 1BR side is that small, I will probably stay in the estates then for our party as the 3BR all big with jetted tubs is pretty nice. But thank you very much for the info, had it in the plan to try cottages next year, but I think for our group, maybe not.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Nov 19, 2018)

We loved King's Creek Plantation when we went to Williamsburg a few years ago. We traded for a 3 bedroom and it ended up being it's own cottage complete with fireplace and it's own porch. It was awesome...great location too. I'd highly recommend it.

My older daughter and I did a ghost tour through Groupon, and I really wished that we booked the one through colonial Williamsburg instead. They went into houses which would have been great. My parents love eating in the taverns in Williamsburg. We loved "the cheese shop" for sandwiches. Also, I loved the museum there. It had a nice tour too.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Nov 19, 2018)

FLDVCFamily said:


> We loved King's Creek Plantation when we went to Williamsburg a few years ago. We traded for a 3 bedroom and it ended up being it's own cottage complete with fireplace and it's own porch. It was awesome...great location too. I'd highly recommend it.
> 
> My older daughter and I did a ghost tour through Groupon, and I really wished that we booked the one through colonial Williamsburg instead. They went into houses which would have been great. My parents love eating in the taverns in Williamsburg. We loved "the cheese shop" for sandwiches. Also, I loved the museum there. It had a nice tour too.



I did a ghost tour there also, was not aware the college there was that old!


----------



## Grannyhomejames (Nov 27, 2018)

shawnielauer said:


> We are traveling in late April out to Baltimore for a wedding and thought to take in Williamsburg for a week while there.  There a few helpful threads about Williamsburg choices regarding Wydham resorts (folks recommend Govenor's Green out of the three), but that does not seem to be a choice through II for my dates.  My current choices are:
> Kings Creek Plantation
> Marriott Manor Club Fords Colony
> The Colonies @ Williamsburg
> ...




Hi!
I realize that you have many wonderful and helpful ideas already for your stay in Williamsburg in April.  Several years ago we took our eleven year old grandson with us to Williamsburg.  He had a school project that he was to work on throughout the school year and prepare a report and presentation.  Being stumped as to s subject, we suggested he consider doing the American Civil War-we are Canadian so this is not a subject which is typically well studied.  After giving it some thought he decided that would be a great topic.  He could look into specific battles and investigate the weaponry, etc.  Prior to arriving I spent a lot of time investigating possible places of interest so as to ensure he had opportunity to gather as much knowledge as possible.  In the end we did all of the more common sites and visited applicable sites in Richmond.  The one thing we did which was the most helpful to him was hire a man who specifically offers tours all of the Williamsburg and area Civil War sites.  He was a wealth of information and presented information which was significant and of most interest to our grandson.  I’m unsure if this fellow is still available but I cannot day enough positive things about him.  My husband and I had basic understandings of the subject and were surprised by how much we also learned.  The cost to do this was about half again as much more than admission for the three is us to see Jamestown and Yorktown.  Best wishes for a wonderful trip!


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 27, 2018)

I wanted to add a few comments and give another couple of ideas that might interest a 13 year old.  First, make sure you go to both of the museum sites at Jamestown.  The National Park is the original settlement site and has good archeological exhibits and you can see original building sites, etc.  Go there in the late afternoon and you may see 50-100 deer roaming around.  The museum is going to be crowded, but has good things to see also.  Consider a drive to Newport News to the Mariner's museum.  Great nautical museum.  There should be multiple live sporting events at the College and many are free.  Not sure if the 13 year old would like to see a tennis match, baseball game, etc., but keep it on the list.


----------



## shawnielauer (Feb 27, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> While you have probably already considered this, be sure to look at the daily activity fees charged at the locations you mentioned in the OP.  I mention this because my first experience with mandatory activity fees was at one of the Williamsburg resorts (I can't remember which one).  If all other factors are close, a location without an activity fee might tip the scales to one location or another.



Good suggestion.  Thank you.  Wasn't aware of that!


----------



## shawnielauer (Feb 27, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> We stayed at King's Creek in May. It was entirely suitable. I don't remember a lazy river- and it may be a bit early for the outdoor pools. Colonial Williamsburg is just made for kids in that 11-13 age area, with the live reinactors that kids can talk to in 17th Century character. Kids will also enjoy Jamestown with it's active archaeology going on. Yorktown may or may not make the final battles of the Revolution come alive, and if he gets too overloaded with history, there is Busch Garden with it's multiple roller coasters a short distance away. In the weeks and days prior to your visit, go to www.history.org and see the daily schedule of activities, and outline what you may want to see and participate in. Don't miss the talks by Thomas Jefferson or Patrick Henry.
> 
> Jim


Thank you for the suggestions and the history link. Appreciate the help!


----------



## shawnielauer (Feb 27, 2019)

Thank you to everyone for your suggestions and replies.  I am new here and clearly forum challenged as I posted this thinking I would get some sort of email notification regarding responses, but did not and never realized there were all these replies.  So thank you all very much!!  I just happened to come back here and searched for Williamsburg and found my questions and all the answers!  Not too late either as still two months before our travel date.  I appreciate the many suggestions and will now bookmark the link here for future reference.  I need to navigate through the site better and figure out how to more easily find replies to a post I made.  My apologies to you all for the delay in appreciation!  
Back to report I just found the "watch thread" tab at the top.  I'm good now.  Duhh!


----------



## lovetotravel77 (Feb 27, 2019)

Also headed to Williamsburg in September. Got some great ideas. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 27, 2019)

shawnielauer said:


> Thank you to everyone for your suggestions and replies.  I am new here and clearly forum challenged as I posted this thinking I would get some sort of email notification regarding responses, but did not and never realized there were all these replies.  So thank you all very much!!  I just happened to come back here and searched for Williamsburg and found my questions and all the answers!  Not too late either as still two months before our travel date.  I appreciate the many suggestions and will now bookmark the link here for future reference.  I need to navigate through the site better and figure out how to more easily find replies to a post I made.  My apologies to you all for the delay in appreciation!
> Back to report I just found the "watch thread" tab at the top.  I'm good now.  Duhh!




I actually print out the replies for some things I want to make note of. I have a zillion pages of stuff on southern Utah from the great people here on TUG! Very helpful for our upcoming trip in September!


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Feb 27, 2019)

We were at Governor Green for Winter break.  We loved it there.  Buildings 23 had 2 pantries which you don't see often, we need them as my wife always bring the kitchen sink when we travel. I think Buildings 24, 25, and 26 have them too. We love the historical triangle, Colonial Williamsburg, Jamestown, and Yorktown.  We drove down to Virginia Beach as we love the beach.  Spent an hour there, too cold to sit or swim.  Enjoyed watching the surfers.  Hope you have a great time.


----------



## tonyg (Feb 27, 2019)

We have done many trips to Williamsburg, but very few with timeshare stays. Kingsgate was one $ 99 week rental- OK but a small unit. Marriott was in a spacious 2 br. (old section) with early stay maintenance issues. Kings Creek Plantation was a family stay for 7 in a 3br. lock-off with lots of room. Formerly owned Williamsburg Plantation, but never stayed there. Lots of choices in timeshares but the extra fees should be watched out for.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 27, 2019)

Depending on your families interest you may want to look beyond Williamsburg to the entire Hampton Roads area.  
https://www.vasc.org/  a small air and space museum in Hampton
https://nauticus.org/  Battle ship Wisconsin and Nautical museum in Norfolk
https://www.navalbasecruises.com/  Naval yard cruise in Norfolk
https://www.spiritcruises.com/norfolk Dinner cruise in Norfolk
https://www.newport-news.org/visitors/things-to-do/driving-tours/
https://www.visitchesapeake.com/things-to-do/
https://oldetowneportsmouth.com/things-to-do/
And of course Virginia Beach

All of these make great day trips.  When going to Williamsburg the first time depending on interest I suggest 2-3 days or partial days in Colonial Williamsburg. 1 day Busch Gardens, 1 day Jamestowne, 1/2 day Yorktown and then one day either Norfolk or virginia Beach  or one day  in 1 or 2 of another Hampton Road areas.


----------



## silentg (Feb 27, 2019)

We stayed in Williamsburg years ago, when our DD was a young teen. My sister took the train down from New England with her two kids and our niece and nephew, all young teens and a ten year old. We drove up from Florida. We stayed at Kingsgate in a small one bedroom. My sister and all the kids stayed at Powhatan and we had a fun trip.
Took the kids to Colonial Williamsburg, Ghost Tour, Busch Gardens and Waterpark too!
They still talk about the trip 20 years Later!
Have a great time!
We stayed in August!
Silentg


----------

